# building a second story concrete balcony



## construction newbie (Jan 25, 2008)

Greetings everyone. I am new to the site and starting a new project. I am building an addition to my house. I would like to build a balcony accessed by the second floor. 2 meters x 3.74meters. I was planning on using steel beams for the frame. Here in Thailand we build with concrete. I need to pour a cement slab on the second floor. What do I put on top of the steel joices and crossbeams? I had thought about using cement blocks 2 inches thick 1 1/2 foot square and setting them on the steel and then pouring the slab ontop of that. 

Also what thickness steel would I need for my 4 corner beams. They are going to be 3 meters (10ft) tall?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I would recommend an engineer be employed to design this.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*if you're comfortable,,,*

w/the structural considerations, use shored plywood for the base forming,,, after the conc's set up, you can remove the ply,,, you don't mention dimensions or whether/how this deck's attach'd to the house,,, my freestanding slab'd be 5" thick w/#5 12" o/c bar if it were mine,,, i'd also have 6" i-beams anchored in conc for vertical support columns'd w/cross-bracing on 3sides.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

construction newbie said:


> Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


STRUCTURAL ENGINEER :yes:


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Corrugated steel is what you would use as a pan, but you beter involve a structural engineer.


----------



## so-elitecrete (Oct 27, 2007)

*that's true, stay in place galv,,,*

steel's better & a std oft used here in the states, t,,, but i was thinkin' local mtls & that was thailand (siam), right ?,,, might be able to get some old a-10 body panels for that matter.


----------

